# OG Landheim Conformation Show



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Show season is upon us! 

OG Landheim will host a regional SV conformation show and breed survey on Mar 23-24. Judge will be Rainer Mast - same judge for the females at USCA Sieger Show in May so it will be good practice!!

Here is the info and entry form: OG Landheim Police and Working Dog Club
Address: 13200 W 109th Ave. Dyer, IN. 46311-3309


I will most likely show my 2 year old showline female and my little working pup if I can get her prepared by then! Hope to see others from the forum!


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok, I have no business posting since I don't know all the details yet, don't have any pictures yet or anything, but I can't help it....MY LITTLE GIRL WON! :wub: :happyboogie:

Shock doesn't begin to cover it- a BLACK, WORKING LINE female won! 

Congratulations to Dolce vom Eisenherz and Debbie Malle of Castlebrook Shepherds (I've already congratulated myself...been dancing around the house in my slippers, lol, confirming to my dogs that I am, indeed, a lunatic.) Debbie has obviously done a super job with our girl and I can't thank her enough!

If anyone's curious, this is the ped: Dolce vom Eisenherzhttp://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=1844085

Please excuse my brag. :blush:

Does anyone have the final placements up yet so everyone can be properly congratulated? I just got an early morning email from Debby after my late night "WELL??? How did she do?" text....hardly an official show placement record, lol.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Way to go!!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Congrats - you're supporting conformation now, Jen? 

how many in her class? Nice bitch.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Like I said, I have no idea the details and am waiting to hear more and hopefully get some pics. All I was told was that she beat 2 nice showlines. My son has croup and I couldn't make the show.  I'm going to try to go to the Sieger. 

I have no idea what you meant by your first statement.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Just interesting is all 

Congrats on your placement - nice girl


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

If you're just wanting to be cryptic, that's fine I guess. Whatever it is, I'm not going to let it spoil my mood. I only posted because I saw the topic when I was online searching for show results. 

Have a great day, everyone! Happy Monday!


----------

